# Article on money transfers



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Money we all like it. I have just read an Article on Hello-Portugal.
It's well worth a read. You may have to login but it's worth it.

Peterfc



Overseas Bank Transfers Part 1


----------

